# Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle



## hardanger2002 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo norgeboardies !

Ich bin schon eine Weile auf der Suche nach einem günstigen GPS Handplotter,
habe jetzt bei Ebay ein Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle für 399 Euronen gefunden, also Gerät + Bluechart Europa CD.
Da die CD alleine schon mind. 200,- kostet, denke ich das ist ein gutes Angebot,
hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät und der Kartenauflösung ?

euer hardanger 2002


----------



## Tom B (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Moin Moin,
habe mir auch vor 3 monaten das Bundle gekauft.
Bin superzufrieden damit.
Habe es beim angelwebshop gekauft,für den gleichen Kurs.
Was möchtest Du denn genau wissen??????

Gruß Johann


----------



## hardanger2002 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Hallo !

Im Gegensatz zu den Bluchart-CDs von Garmin kann man wohl alle Regionen von der CD in das Gerät laden (wenn auch natürlich nicht gleichzeitig), bei Garmin ist nur eine Region freigeschalten, sollte man das nächste Jahr woanders hinfahren, so kann man nochmal 150 Euronen abdrücken.
Mich würde interessieren, ob man z.B. im Gebiet um Molde die Tiefenlinien angezeigt bekommt.

M.f.G.

hardanger 2002


----------



## Tom B (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*



			
				hardanger2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu den Bluchart-CDs von Garmin kann man wohl alle Regionen von der CD in das Gerät laden (wenn auch natürlich nicht gleichzeitig), bei Garmin ist nur eine Region freigeschalten, sollte man das nächste Jahr woanders hinfahren, so kann man nochmal 150 Euronen abdrücken.
> Mich würde interessieren, ob man z.B. im Gebiet um Molde die Tiefenlinien angezeigt bekommt.
> ...



Schau heute abend mal nach........


----------



## Jirko (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

hallo hardanger2002 #h

die einzelkartenmodule von garmin für die kartenplotter, sind "leider" nicht mit den vektorisierten seekarten auf der bluenav-CD von magellan vergleichbar!

erwarte daher büdde keine "wunder". aus sicherheitstechnischer relevanz sind auf den vektorkarten der bluenav-CD alle untiefen, leuchtfeuer etc. vorhanden... tiefenlinien wirst du in den seltensten fällen finden!

du wirst also beim navigieren mit bluenav in deinem zielgebiet nicht umhin kommen, vorher die seekarten der jeweiligen zielgebiete genauestens auf der suche nach untiefen, tiefenkanten, plateaus etc. unter die lupe zu nehmen, um diese markanten spots dann in dein sportrak zu laden...

...mit der geladenen seekarte wirst du diese nämlich nicht direkt ansteuern können, da nicht vorhanden (in den meisten fällen jedenfalls nicht)!

bluenav ist für uns angler nicht mehr, als eine navigationshilfe zum anpeilen von im vorfeld eingespeicherten "hotspots".

ergo kannst du bluenav nicht mit den auf navionics basierten kartenmodulen für die plotter von garmin, lowrance & co. vergleichen - dat wär zuviel des guten hardanger  #h


----------



## hardanger2002 (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Schau heute abend mal nach........




Hallo !

Ich habe mir dann nach einigem Überlegen das Gerät doch zugelegt, funktioniert auch soweit.
Wenn ich die Daten von der CD mit der Auflösung in das SporTrak kriegen könnte, wäre alles ok, ich bekomme jedoch beim Upload die Fehlermeldung, das die Software das Gerät nicht unterstützt.
Die Firmware ist Version 4.09, benötigt wird wohl mind. 4.0, auf der Homepage von Magellan gibt es die Firmware Standard V. T.5.34 und Marine V.t4.51.
Ist ein Firmwareupdate notwendig, um die Karte laden zu können ?, auf der mitgelieferten CD ist die Firmware 4.06, das wird ja wohl nichts bringen, oder ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

hardanger 2002


----------



## Jirko (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

hallo hardanger #h

hast du die bluenav-disc via magellan online schon freischalten lassen? #h


----------



## hardanger2002 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Hallo Jirko !

Der Freischaltungscode steht auf der CD, wird aber bei der Authentifizierung noch gar nicht abgefragt, sondern es kommt die Meldung "your GPS unit is not compatible with this version of MAP send. The map upload cannot be done "

Gruß
hardanger2002


----------



## Jirko (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

hallo hardanger #h


> Der Freischaltungscode steht auf der CD


...und genau diesen mußt du online über die page von magellan mit der seriennummer deines handgerätes abgleichen lassen... vorher geht leider gornix hardanger!...

...guggst du hier #h


----------



## hardanger2002 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Hallo Jirko !

Genau da liegt leider das Problem, wenn ich im BlueNav die Authentifizierung aufrufe, kommt schon besagte Fehlermeldung, ich habe schon eine Mail an den Händler geschickt, ich vermute, ich muß ein Firmwareupdate machen.

Gruß

hardanger2002


----------



## UweK (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

@hardanger2002

  Stimmen denn die Kommunikationseinstellungen (serielle Schnittstelle) zwischen Rechner und SporTrack überein?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Moin,
versuch es doch erst mal mit der neuen Firmware. Auf der Magellan Seite kannst du die richtige Soft saugen. Ich habe auch erst vorgestern für mein Color die neue Firmware geladen.
Wenn es dann immer nochnicht geht kann das nur an dem von Jirko schon erwähnten Freischaltcode liegen.


----------



## vitaminesinddoof (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Hi, 

Jirko hat oben folgendes geschrieben,:

_du wirst also beim navigieren mit bluenav in deinem zielgebiet nicht umhin kommen, vorher die seekarten der jeweiligen zielgebiete genauestens auf der suche nach untiefen, tiefenkanten, plateaus etc. unter die lupe zu nehmen, um diese markanten spots dann in dein sportrak zu laden..._

_...mit der geladenen seekarte wirst du diese nämlich nicht direkt ansteuern können, da nicht vorhanden (in den meisten fällen jedenfalls nicht)!_

_bluenav ist für uns angler nicht mehr, als eine navigationshilfe zum anpeilen von im vorfeld eingespeicherten "hotspots"._

Heißt das im Umkehrschluß denn, daß die Software von Garmin das kann?
Zeigen mir navionics basierte Kartenmodule mit einem plotter von garmin echt alle Tiefenlinien, Untergrundbeschaffenheit und das, was mich als Angler dort draußen WIRKLICH interessiert?

Ich wollte mir auch den Sportak von Magellan zulegen. Erst recht wegen der hier positiven Resonanz. Aber genau diese Themen -welchs Gerät kann was mit welcher Software- haben mich auch bisher vom Kauf abgehalten. 
Ist für einen Laien schwer zu überblicken, und dazu noch ein teures Versuchsfeld!
Vielleicht sollten sich mal wirklich "Geräteerfahrene" hier mit ihren persönlichen Meinungen äußern. Verkäuferlinks -finde ich- brauche ich hier nicht.

(Jirko, ich glaube ich bin zu Dank verpflichtet?)


----------



## Jirko (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

hallo stefan #h


> Heißt das im Umkehrschluß denn, daß die Software von Garmin das kann?


nein! der feine unterschied ist der, daß die auf cd-rom erhältliche seekartensoftware (egal ob blue-nav CD bzw. blue-nav kit für´s magellan oder halt die blue-chart CD für die garminhandgeräte) nur zur reinen navigation mit relevanten eckdaten wie untiefen, leuchtfeuer etc. (aus sicherheitstechnischen aspekten) "bestückt" sind... beide geben keine wracks (wenn diese nicht in kielnähe liegen ), tiefenlinien (wenn, dann nur beschränkt), plateaus etc. her!

das was du suchst stefan, sind vektorisierte kartenmodule wie z.b. die auf navionics basierenden module für die reinen kartenplotter (z.b. garmin gps map 2xxxer reihe... garmin gps map 1xxer reihe...)... oder halt die c-map-module für die simrad-, furuno- & co. reihe...

...diese plotter und die dazugehörigen module reißen aber nen richtiges loch in die haushaltskasse und sind auch nur als festeinbaugeräte im handel erhältlich.

war´s daß, was du meinst? #h


----------



## hardanger2002 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Hallo allerseits,

Also ich muß sagen, es kommt darauf an, wo man hinwill, manche Gebiete sind sehr genau kartographiert, auch mit Tiefenlinien, in manchen Ecken findet man nur sporadische Tiefenangaben.
Wenn jemand eine Anfrage zu einer bestimmten Region hat, hilft nur eine Nachfrage zu der dort gespeicherten Auflösung, generell kann man das nicht beantworten, wenn man mit seinem Zielgebiet Glück hat ist das Gerät absolut ausreichend, ansonsten bleibt das Hoffen auf ein Update, was aber teuer werden kann.

Habe das Gerät übrigens nach 3 Monaten repariert zurück bekommen, es war keine Seriennummer auslesbar, deswegen klappte die Authorisierung nicht.


Gruss

hardanger 2002


----------



## Angelwebshop (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Hi Männers,

zum besseren Verständniss folgendes:

Je nach Karte kann es vorkommen das einfach keine Tiefenlinien eingezeichntet sind ( alte Seekarten ) und dann gibt es diese ergo auch nicht in der Blue Nav Software, was im übrigen auch für die Seekartenmodule von Navionics gilt.  

Das Kartenmaterial ist jendenfalls identisch also auf den Modulen ist das gleiche wie auf den Kartenausschnitten der Blue Nav CDs.

Je nach Geräteeinstellung, bzw. Firmwarestand der GPS-Empfänger kann es vorkommen das man die Tiefenlienen nicht sehen kann. 

Hier helfen nur Update der Firmware und richtige Einstellung der GPS.


----------



## Jirko (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

nabend herbert #h


> Das Kartenmaterial ist jendenfalls identisch also auf den Modulen ist das gleiche wie auf den Kartenausschnitten der Blue Nav CDs.


...da hast du vollkommen recht - die basiskarten, nämlich die der vermessungsinstitute werden als basis für alle seekartensoftwareprodukte hinzugezogen... egal ob bluenav... c-map-module... bluecharts & co.

dennoch wirst du nach´m download der jeweiligen seekartenareale auf den handgeräten nie die auflösung und detailtreue erreichen, wie auf den reinen kartenplottern #h


----------



## vitaminesinddoof (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Hi Jirko,
danke für die Erklärung. Ich denke, daß ich das jetzt verstanden habe...?
Also noch ne Frage:
Wenn die Handgreäte also Tiefenlinien (und ander Feinheiten) nicht anzeigen (können?), dann ist es bei den Handgeräten in Bezug auf Inhalt der Darstellung also egal, welchen Hersteller ich mir kaufe?
Dann ist die Entscheidung also eher eine Frage der Software auf dem PC?
Kartenausschnitte (A3) laminieren und als "Unterstützung" zum GPS mitnehmen, so sieht doch aus oder? Welche Software ist denn dann die bessere (genauere)?

Sind doch wieder mehr als eine Frage..


----------



## Jirko (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

hallo stefan #h

ganz so hart ist es nicht  tiefenlinien & co. werden schon auf den handgeräten dargestellt, nur halt nicht in der anzahl die wir angler uns wünschen! es gibt sicherlich auch gebiete, in welchen selbst auf den handgeräten abruchkanten dargestellt werden, nur ist dies halt nicht die regel.

du wirst mit also nicht umhin kommen, zuhause deine spots am PC via software (z.b. blue-nav) zu suchen und diese gleich mit ner trackroute zu hinterlegen... du kannst also besten gewissen heime anner kiste deine täglichen ausfahrten planen und diese dann auf dein handgerät laden.

wenn du dann noch einen laptop mit gen norge im gepäck hast, dann könntest du selbst abends bei´ner legger pilsette die seekarte am PC durchstöbern und spontan deine trackrouten setzen.

ein weiterer vorteil der seekartensoftware ist der umstand, daß diese höchst präzise arbeiten. wenn du das kartendatum (WGS 84) und das koordinatenformat (dezimalminuten oder halt sekundenformat) am PC mit denen des handgerätes abgleichst, kannst du via maus über heiße spots klicken und du hast dann die gewissheit, diese auf´m wasser auch zu finden, indem du die tracks einfach in´s handgerät schubst.

ich selbst kann mich noch gut an die letzten jahre entsinnen, wo solche spots via hand aus den seekarten ausgelesen wurden (2 anlagedreiecke, nautischer zirkel und nen verdammt spüüützer bleistift waren von nöten, um die abweichungen so gering wie möglich zu halten), um diese dann in mein altes handgerät (garmin 12er xl) zu übertragen. dennoch waren abweichungen mit diesem manuellen verfahren nicht zu vermeiden und das echolot musste zur genauen findung der untiefen etc. herhalten.

auch das kalibrieren von eingescannten seekarten und die daraus resultierende spotsuche am PC mithilfe von freewareprogrammen, zog ungenauigkeiten nach sich.

was ich damit sagen möchte ist folgendes: neben dem nicht zu vernachlässigenden sicherheitsaspekt mithilfe von seekartensoftware-unterstützenden handgeräten, wirst du mithilfe dieser einfach schneller und präziser (seit ausschaltung der gewollten zerstreuung von satellitensignalen durch die nasa im jahre 2000 und dank EGNOS) deine spots finden.

es gibt viele vorteile, die uns norgeangler mit diesen handgeräten zugute kommen: alleine schon das aufzeichnen der driftlinien ist ein pfund, um genauestens sehen zu können, wohin und mit welcher geschwindigkeit ich mich bewege um dann zielgenau den anfahrtspunkt nach erfolgter drift wieder anfahren zu können.

ergo: ich würde dir empfehlen, daß momentan saugünstige angebot des sportrak colors via aw niemeyer (€ 299) nicht sausen zu lassen. in verbindung damit die blue-nav europa CD für runde € 200 und du bist, auch aus *sicherheitstechnischer sicht*, bestens gewappnet #h


----------



## Kunze (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Hallo!

Das Zuhause ausspionieren des Angelgebietes ist schon ein Muß.

Macht euch mal den Spaß einen Kartenausschnitt ins GPS zu laden und 

anschließend mit Hilfe der Zoom IN Taste genau dein Revier vor dem Ferienhaus zu treffen.

Das ist so gut wie unmöglich.

Also. Vorher interessante Stellen markieren und als Wegpunkte ins GPS überspielen.

So habe ich Anhaltspunkte und kann mich ohne Probleme im fremden Gebiet orietieren.

Die Details wie Tiefenlinien je nach Gebiet und Tiefenangaben kann man eh nur am Maßstaben ab 3km abwärts sehen.

Das kann ja auch nicht anders bei einem Hand GPS sein.

Bei nem Maßstab von z.B. 20km würde das Display vor Informationen überquellen und nur noch "Schwarz" anzeigen.

Ergo: Zuhause markante Stellen als Wegpunkte markiern, Screenshot dieser Stellen machen, zu Papier bringen und alles mit in den Urlaub nehmen. #h


----------



## vitaminesinddoof (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Danke, Danke !!
Jetzt bin ich zufrieden #6 
500€ sind trotzdem ne Menge Holz- und Weihnachten ist gerade vorbei #d
Das gibt wohl noch etwas   |krach: im Familienrat.

Aber bis zum Juni wirds schon noch klappen, dann gehts nach Taelavag. Oder Telavag (bei Bergen). Kennt das jemand? Bin zum ersten mal dort.  #:


----------



## becksi227 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

Hallo Jirko, verstehe ich also richtig, das wenn man  die Hausaufgaben mi´m sportrak und bluenav richtig macht, keinen echolot braucht?


----------



## Jirko (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Magellan SporTrak Pro Marine Bundle*

hallo becksi #h

neeee! gps und blue-nav in heimarbeit erleichtert dir ungemein die arbeit, vakante spots aufzusuchen und diese auch zu finden! das echolot bestätigt dir das auffinden dieser spots anhand der displayanzeige (kanten, plateaus, löcher etc.)

wenn du also nur in planung hast, stellen, welche du dir vorher rausgesucht hast, anzufahren, dann kommst du sicherlich auch ohne lot aus. aber ein gps zeigt dir noch lange nicht die bodenbeschaffenheit & fisch (in flacheren gefilden).

und noch ein fakt kommt hinzu: eine seekarte, selbst eine auf den aktuellsten stand basierende, zeigt dir noch lange nicht alle spots an, da diese mit den vermessungsschiffen nicht erfasst wurden. mithilfe eines echolotes findest du mitunter fischträchtige areale, welche auf keinen seekarten erfasst sind / wurden.

ein echolot ist aber kein muß becksi! dennoch erleichtert dir ein leistungsstarkes lot das erkennen der bodenstrukturen und das auffinden von guten stellen ungemein... ganz zu schweigen von´m erfassen von futterfisch im mittelwasser, bei welchen die diggen nicht selten im gefolge sind  #h


----------

